# Everything SUGARFIELDS in here!



## Casper777 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello everybody...

Instead of putting things here and there related to my band, I thought it would be smarter to use just 1 thread. (I think it's the right place but don't hesitate to move it mods if needed).

So here we are, SUGARFIELDS from Switzerland. The story started approx 13 years ago, when a drummer friend of mine Jérôme called me to join his band after their guitarist left. I had already played in a band with Jérôme, so I said ok. Told me it was a kind of rock / punk style and definitively not a technical driven super metal music... I said "well why not, I will play only basic 4/4 stuff... I promise...". At that time the band called PSF for (Psykotic Sugarfields)... well.. didn't choose that one 

And here we are in 2015, after 3 albums (2 after I joined). Finally we still play a kind of hybrid prog - rock - metal music... 

We are:

Patric Vuille : Bass / Vocals
Jérôme Grand: Drums
Daniel Steck: Guitars / Vocals

You can have an idea of what we play today on our soundcloud page: 

https://soundcloud.com/sugarfields

Our last album is also for sale at Bandcamp:

https://sugarfields.bandcamp.com/album/hidden

and you can follow us on Facebook as well:

https://www.facebook.com/sugarfields.band

We also have a website (link in my signature), but it's only available in French for now...


----------



## Casper777 (Feb 28, 2015)

Here is a short teaser of our next song "Blow"

We record all our material at the "Hidden Studio", that is basically my home studio setup... more on that later if someone is interested...

http://youtu.be/gOHBSuyVlkw


We will release many single songs in 2015, helping you in the wait of our next full double album due at the end of the year...!!

Stay tuned!


----------



## Casper777 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi!

Our new song Blow is now available on bandcamp and soundcloud 

https://soundcloud.com/sugarfields/sugarfields-blow

Blow | Sugarfields


----------



## Casper777 (May 13, 2015)

We are in the process of recording 2 more new songs! Some Epic ones, as "I Never Thought I Could Have Died A Saturday" is more than 9 minutes long!! 

By the way I started to use my new Kemper in my home studio and so far I'm quite impressed.

Hopefully, these 2 songs will be available soon on our Soundcloud and Bandcamp platforms !

Stay tuned...


----------



## Casper777 (May 15, 2015)

Hello guys!

Thought it would be nice to share some recent band pictures...


----------



## Casper777 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello!!

Here is a new song from us!

This one is called "Raindrop" and will be part of our new 3 song EP to be released this September. This is the second one, after "Blow".

This one is quite difficult to categorize so I won't try LOL some nice prog, ambiant armonies in there... we hope 

hope you enjoy!

https://soundcloud.com/sugarfields/sugarfields-raindrop

This track is also available for purchase on our Bandcamp page!

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## gteryangs (Jul 29, 2015)

these 2 songs will be available soon on our Soundcloud and Bandcamp platforms !


----------



## Casper777 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Our new EP is our now on Bandcamp! it's called "Trilogy" and regroups 3 of our most prog work to date... long pièces as eack song is more than 7 minutes long!

Yep it's not the typical prog you hear, with super technical playing but that's our style  hope you like it!

As always recorded and mixed in my Studio in Geneva. The first song, Blow has been Mastered at Sage Audio, the 2 others at 4D Sounds in the UK.

Don't hesitate to comment and give your views...

Trilogy | Sugarfields

The last song is the most recent one

https://soundcloud.com/sugarfields/i-never-thought-i-could-have-died-a-saturday


----------

